# Abu Dhabi Driving Licence Expired - now having Dubai Residence Visa



## Rakesh Ojha

Dear Sirs

I had an Abu Dhabi driving licence which "expired" while I was out of the country. Now I have got a new job in Dubai and came back and in the process of applying my Emirates ID.

Can I go to Dubai RTA and renew my Driving Licence across the counter ?

Or can I go to Abu Dhabi RTA and renew my already expired licence ( even if I have a Dubai visa currently ) ? 

Regards


----------



## Rakesh Ojha

Or can I go to Abu Dhabi RTA and renew my already expired licence ( even if I have a Dubai visa currently )...


----------



## BedouGirl

I think the licenses are now UAE rather than Emirate.


----------



## busybee2

Rakesh Ojha said:


> Dear Sirs
> 
> I had an Abu Dhabi driving licence which "expired" while I was out of the country. Now I have got a new job in Dubai and came back and in the process of applying my Emirates ID.
> 
> Can I go to Dubai RTA and renew my Driving Licence across the counter ?
> 
> Or can I go to Abu Dhabi RTA and renew my already expired licence ( even if I have a Dubai visa currently ) ?
> 
> Regards


just go to rta dubai and produce old licence they will give you a new one. i know of someone who had ad licence left came back showed old licence and was given new one no problems at all, should expect same for dxb. if not they will tell you to go to ad to cancel and then renew at dxb, but i do not believe that you need to cancel any driving licence here.


----------



## BedouGirl

busybee2 said:


> just go to rta dubai and produce old licence they will give you a new one. i know of someone who had ad licence left came back showed old licence and was given new one no problems at all, should expect same for dxb. if not they will tell you to go to ad to cancel and then renew at dxb, but i do not believe that you need to cancel any driving licence here.


But you will need to get the eye test.


----------



## busybee2

not always i have known lots of people now who are transferring their uk licence not needed the eye test in auh at least, cant say for dxb. my point is that you can just go with your uae licence and get another one would be like a renewal etc i dont think it matters auh or dxb they should be united now.


----------



## BedouGirl

busybee2 said:


> not always i have known lots of people now who are transferring their uk licence not needed the eye test in auh at least, cant say for dxb. my point is that you can just go with your uae licence and get another one would be like a renewal etc i dont think it matters auh or dxb they should be united now.


They are but in Dubai an eye test is required.


----------



## busybee2

an eye test is required in auh but people just recently seem to be not doing it..... when i renewed my uae licence some 6 years ago an eye test was still required and so had to do it... my point is that sometimes even when you are meant to i know that uk people here have recently exchanged their licence and not had the eye test needed etc.


----------

